# Michel Legrand



## CML (Sep 10, 2006)

Any Michel Legrand fans out there ?
Do you have any favorite pieces ?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I found this post way at the back of the line of this "Non-classical Music" category. I was surprised no one had responded to the query.

Michel Legrand provided us with much great music over the course of his career, which is still going on. He has won many awards and scored over 200 films and television themes.

And he produced one of the greatest jazz albums of all time, arranging standard tunes such as "Night in Tunisia", "Django", "Round Midnight", and "Don't Get Around Much Anymore" for players the likes of Miles Davis, Bill Evans, John Coltrane, Ben Webster, Hank Jones, Donald Byrd, Paul Chambers, Art Farmer, Phil Woods, Herbie Mann, and Jimmy Cleveland. The album *Legrand Jazz *dates from 1958-59 and remains a classic. Don't miss this one.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Listening to Legrand Jazz on YouTube. It's definitely of its time. But there's so many great jazz records from this time period that I wouldn't rate this too highly. 

I'd rather listen to him play piano solo, or with a small jazz combo. There's a live album with Phil Woods, Ron Carter, and Grady Tate recorded in the 70s. I have his Satie album that was released on Erato. I'll explore some of his recordings.


----------

